# Xeon E3/E5/i3/i5/i7/i7 extreme processors, Z77/Z87/H61/X79 boards, i3/i5/i7 combo, 8GB/16GB/32GB DDR3's



## ledzepp3

PM'ed about the 3930K


----------



## frederickv

yhpm


----------



## beezweeky

The link for the gskill 4x4 1600 kit is for a 2x8 1600 kit, fyi.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What do you mean ESX?


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> The link for the gskill 4x4 1600 kit is for a 2x8 1600 kit, fyi.


I know. I just didn't have time to look for the P/N of the 2x8GB kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What do you mean ESX?


Google will answer your question.


----------



## ledzepp3

Shanks for teh CPU


----------



## goodforyou19

ygpm!


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Shanks for teh CPU


Enjoy the cpu. It is still under Intel warranty until June 2016.


----------



## nanoscale

Just added some i7 processors.


----------



## drka0tic

Hi,
I'm need of 2x8GB (16GB) of RAM. Can you provide more info on your item listed "NIB 2x8GB G.skill 1600 $105".
The link sends me to Amazon which shows some red color sticks, but I don't see them in your pictures. I do see some G Skill Snipers...what is the spec on those?
I need the sticks in black color.

thanks


----------



## PCBuilder94

What is ESX? As the seller its your responsibility to tell us not Googles...


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm need of 2x8GB (16GB) of RAM. Can you provide more info on your item listed "NIB 2x8GB G.skill 1600 $105".
> The link sends me to Amazon which shows some red color sticks, but I don't see them in your pictures. I do see some G Skill Snipers...what is the spec on those?
> I need the sticks in black color.
> 
> thanks


I don't have any black color sticks. The Crucial Ballistic sticks are grey and low profile if you want.


----------



## mfranco702

Any trades on these + Cash on your end?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> What is ESX? As the seller its your responsibility to tell us not Googles...


Sexified baremetal vmware server says googles. how much does something like that cost dude is my question.


----------



## TeamBlue

2400mhz g. skill is sold to me.


----------



## Evil_Star

sent you a pm


----------



## bdc1987

PM'd


----------



## PuNkPoEtS

PM'd


----------



## gillbot

pm'ed


----------



## LastLegion

Sent a pm


----------



## M4fade

PM'd


----------



## gillbot

trades?


----------



## Nightz2k

PM sent.


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastLegion*
> 
> Sent a pm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4fade*
> 
> PM'd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> PM sent.


replied
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> trades?


not right now.


----------



## seross69

sent PM


----------



## Zealon

PM'd


----------



## XenDeltaPhi

PM'd!


----------



## rafety58

Hey nanoscale, PM has been sent


----------



## bighoppins

Corsair triple channel set sold to me.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Pm'd.


----------



## Fossil

pm sent


----------



## Rustynails

the h70 has the 1155 bracket?


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> the h70 has the 1155 bracket?


It has all mounting hardware for LGA 775/1155/1366 and AMD.


----------



## deadlyrhythm

pm'd


----------



## gocubs418

PMed.


----------



## GTIZI

PM sent


----------



## GTIZI

Hi Nanoscale, still waiting for the response on that x58 board, from the PM I sent you asking about what cables and extra goodies it originally came with that you still have for it.
Also if you have a better processor for this platform than my current 920.

Thanks
G


----------



## Griffenxz

Don't see the Black edition on your listing . Is this a typo?


----------



## ssnyder28

Ygpm


----------



## GTIZI

Nano hasn't been responding to any pm's lately, I hope all is well.


----------



## frederickv

yhpm


----------



## Tobiman

The 4770k is well priced. Maybe I can strech for one. Hmmm...


----------



## rickyman0319

batch number for 4770k. please.


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> batch number for 4770k. please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> batch number for 4770k. please.


3314B782


----------



## nanoscale

3314B782


----------



## scgt1

In the market for the 2x8 vengeance would need to move the 4x4gm blue I have now since going to itx but damn has ram gone back up In the last say 6 months


----------



## ticklemedaly

Pm'd for a 4770K


----------



## LeandroJVarini

pm 4770k!


----------



## frederickv

yhpm


----------



## Griffenxz

you got pm


----------



## Bigm

ygpm


----------



## SMD

Pm sent


----------



## Slightly skewed

Anyone else buy an 4770K? I did and it won't OC past 4.0Ghz even with 1.3v. Now it could be the brand new asus rog board but I highly doubt it. I'd like to hear what others are getting.


----------



## ticklemedaly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Anyone else buy an 4770K? I did and it won't OC past 4.0Ghz even with 1.3v. Now it could be the brand new asus rog board but I highly doubt it. I'd like to hear what others are getting.


I've gotten my parts but haven't installed yet, as I am waiting for other parts to arrive from Amazon. I will let you know how mine turns out.


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Anyone else buy an 4770K? I did and it won't OC past 4.0Ghz even with 1.3v. Now it could be the brand new asus rog board but I highly doubt it. I'd like to hear what others are getting.


Got the cpu back, and it can be clocked up to 4.6Ghz on stock OEM cooler (without thermal paste) on 1.3V. I assume buyer's skill is not good enough to do so or the ROG is so bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticklemedaly*
> 
> I've gotten my parts but haven't installed yet, as I am waiting for other parts to arrive from Amazon. I will let you know how mine turns out.


Please post your oc results to compare with what he said.


----------



## ticklemedaly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Anyone else buy an 4770K? I did and it won't OC past 4.0Ghz even with 1.3v. Now it could be the brand new asus rog board but I highly doubt it. I'd like to hear what others are getting.


Not a problem with my OC at all. Hitting 4.5 nice and stable, and only with a Evo212.

Screenshot 2013-10-19 16.03.49.png 928k .png file


----------



## rickyman0319

ygpm


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoscale*
> 
> Got the cpu back, and it can be clocked up to 4.6Ghz on stock OEM cooler (without thermal paste) on 1.3V. I assume buyer's skill is not good enough to do so or the ROG is so bad.
> Please post your oc results to compare with what he said.


I'm not having any issue hitting 4.6Ghz and 2600MHz RAM *stable* with this replacement CPU with the very same board. .


----------



## valtopps

you getting any more 4770k cpu's ?


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to buy your i3 3225 cpu.


----------



## sick70malibu

Just received the GA-990FXA-UD3 from nanoscale. Was excellently packaged and got here quick.

Have a free bump!


----------



## frederickv

yhpm


----------



## GZJR

still have the 8gb of vengeance ram?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

PM'd


----------



## InVeNtOr

just sent PM
board, ram, cpu


----------



## Jim888

ygpm


----------



## sonicman

Did you sell the i3 3225?

Cheers,

sonicman


----------



## Jyve

Yhpm


----------



## Jyve

Another pm


----------



## burksdb

pm


----------



## HardwareDecoder

pm'ed but didn't hear back, i'll assume you were not interested in my offer.


----------



## Zonengorg

ygpm!!!


----------



## Kryton

OP has been PM'ed.


----------



## Koniakki

Interested in 5x 3770k. YGPM.


----------



## Bradleynight

Interested in 1x 3770k YGPM.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

sent a pm


----------



## Kryton

Bumpity!









2600K received and going good - Happy as a clam here.
Thanks Nanoscale!


----------



## Schmuckley

Hmm..PM'd and no reply..Was is it my lowball offer?








I'd like a reply either way,pls.








If that offer is not acceptable..I'd still like to get something..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Hmm..PM'd and no reply..Was is it my lowball offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a reply either way,pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that offer is not acceptable..I'd still like to get something..


I had same experience


----------



## ticklemedaly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I had same experience


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Hmm..PM'd and no reply..Was is it my lowball offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a reply either way,pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that offer is not acceptable..I'd still like to get something..


Nano has beeen very busy lately and takes some time to respond. Just send another pm if it has been several days without a response. He is very easy to work with.


----------



## lilchronic

pm'd


----------



## antec800

Any 775 mobos or cheap I5 and mobo combos?


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antec800*
> 
> Any 775 mobos or cheap I5 and mobo combos?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antec800*
> 
> Any 775 mobos or cheap I5 and mobo combos?


I have the i5 2500k combo. PM me is the key.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

PMed


----------



## sjwpwpro

PM'ed


----------



## TLM-610

ygpm!


----------



## amped24

I need a good cpu/mobo/ram to finish my new build got any good combos to throw my way?


----------



## Schmuckley

h61 board received and working















It doesn't overclock!























it does turbo up though,This can be expected


----------



## erasure

pump


----------



## bob4432

pm'd


----------



## bob4432

pm'd response


----------



## bob4432

pm'd


----------



## mikehousley

PM Sent


----------



## mikehousley

payment sent


----------



## Vallett0

PM'd


----------



## liquidfluidity

Haven't read all of the posts but are the "Asus Extreme x79" boards you have the Rampage 4 Extreme?


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidfluidity*
> 
> Haven't read all of the posts but are the "Asus Extreme x79" boards you have the Rampage 4 Extreme?


Yes, It is Asus RIVE.


----------



## Huntcraft

can you msg me a picture of your 3970Xs please?


----------



## h0mesauce

ygpm


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Do any of the i7-3770ks have warranties?


----------



## nanoscale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Do any of the i7-3770ks have warranties?


All i7 3770k's are retail cpu and were purchased last year, so they do have plenty of transferable Intel warranty.


----------



## PapaSmurf

PM sent for the i5-2500k


----------



## jagz

PM sent about the Extreme6


----------



## Huntcraft

sent a PM about 3970x if you wanna get back to me


----------



## Golayitdown

PM'd


----------



## jagz

WTB ASRock z77 Extreme6


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sent numerous PM's that you have failed to acknowledge or reply to even though you have been logged into OCN. Can you please reply before you sell another cpu out from under me while you get your act together? It's beginning to get irritating.


----------



## Huntcraft

Bro, its his for sale ad. He doesn't "have" to sell to anyone in particular. You are not "entitled" to any of his gear until a deal is made and money exchanges hands so im not really sure about the selling from under you comment. Same thing happened to me, I just found a processor elsewhere. Ne reason to be rude.


----------



## King Who Dat

This guy sells across multiple forums and surely receives dozens of private messages a day. Give him a break.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Sent numerous PM's that you have failed to acknowledge or reply to even though you have been logged into OCN. Can you please reply before you sell another cpu out from under me while you get your act together? It's beginning to get irritating.


He got back to me some days later and was pretty upset and insisted he pm'd me that same day but PM didn't work or something. Wonder if his stuff is full, idk.


----------



## MR-e

ygpm


----------



## atminside

YHPM.


----------



## MR-e

i'll take a 3770k, pm sent.


----------



## atminside

Payment sent for 2600K/P8Z77V-LK/HD5450.


----------



## burrbit

Is the amd fx chip and motherboard combo still available? I see it lists accessories, does this include driver disc/boxes? thanks!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

pm sent regarding 8350


----------



## thatKingKong

PM sent


----------

